# Jazz, Blues, and the Gospel



## jwithnell (Mar 6, 2022)

Bethel had a great community event Saturday called "Jazz: Spirituality in a Minor Key." We had folk from outside church that came back this morning for worship. A few even asked if the jazz talks would be reoccurring. Pray we'll see much fruit.

Reactions: Like 3 | Praying 1


----------

